# External cephalic version



## Yvonnebet (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi all,

Is a fetal non-stress test (59025) billed with external cephalic version 
(59412).  We need to do the fetal non-stress to monitor the baby.  I am wondering what others do.

Thanks.


----------



## tpkeith (Feb 2, 2010)

According to ACOG's Coding Manual, 59025 is excluded from 59412 and can be reported/billed separately.  This manual is well worth the money!  You can get it from ACOG.


----------



## Yvonnebet (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you.


----------

